# work/passenger car



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I finally got my Phil's Narrow Gauge work/passenger car pretty well finished.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

NIce work Richard, very nice.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent job Richard! Looks great!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you see why I have to humble myself before the master each time Richard comes over. I wish I had his patience.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty you have a lot of virtues...patience is NOT ONE OF THEM!









Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 17 Feb 2011 07:03 AM 
Marty you have a lot of virtues...patience is NOT ONE OF THEM!









Bubba
I fully agree, Bubba.... I suffer from the same malady..









Richard, those are fabulous..


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Richard, 

Nice work, that will be a very useful little car. 

For some more views of the kit, here is a link to the page in Phils Narrow Gauge website. 

http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/Pass-Flat MOW.html


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice indeed! It's a beuatiful kit and the interior and weathering are looking great! 

BTW Thanks for the link Peter!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work mate! I'm in the process of building a similar item, and it is a good project to do.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job Richard, I was wondering what that was going to come out like.....SUPERB!!! 

Chris


----------

